# incredible customer service / primos



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to say something after experienceing the best customer service I have ever dealt with ! I have had 2 power doggs did not work . told them how unhappy I was and the next thing I knew I got a free one in the mail . now understand I had talked my sporting good store into taking the second one back , so I did not even own one . e-mailed primos told them and bang wanted a happy customer . Which now I will support primos all the way . I just thought something like this should be told . THANK YOU PRIMOS !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see that some companies are still wanting to please their customers. Good for you. Smart move by Primos.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

yeh I still cant believe it !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps they have taken note of the success of other companies that employ that strategy. When you are in a specialized field of business(hunting equiptment) you have to take care of your customers. It's not like we don't talk, and with so many people being on the internet and participating in forums such as this one, word of poor CS or equiptment travels fast. It is ten times easier to lose a customer than to gain one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen. Poor customer service in my book means I don't come back. There's too many good companies out there to be giving any poor service at all in this horrible economy. Glad to hear Primos did you right, I like to use alot of their products. Tom


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

me to , I have always used there products and was really disapointed in the power dogg but I will say that they did care . good customer service .. Thanks you guys - spread the word


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im glad they took care of you thats great. I just hope this one last awhile for you.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope the new call last you a long time. I'm glad to here that they are one of the companies that care enough to still take care of a customer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Always good to pass on who takes care of us.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ambush said:


> me to , I have always used there products and was really disapointed in the power dogg but I will say that they did care . good customer service .. Thanks you guys - spread the word


Did the new work work out better? What was the problem with the first and was it general dissatisfaction or a defective device?


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

well the first one , it was batterie pack issues . then the second the remote only worked out to about 15 feet . this one so far has worked good but have not really put it to use hard yet . this stuff will make you go nuts . I have enough hand calls to choke a mule ! 1 foxpro 1 casscreek 1 powerdogg and trying to work up a new load for my howa . I dont have time for work just play .


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ambush said:


> well the first one , it was batterie pack issues . then the second the remote only worked out to about 15 feet . this one so far has worked good but have not really put it to use hard yet . this stuff will make you go nuts . I have enough hand calls to choke a mule ! 1 foxpro 1 casscreek 1 powerdogg and trying to work up a new load for my howa . I dont have time for work just play .


I think ALL of us should be dedicated to our play time. We go insane without it!


----------



## winston61 (Sep 15, 2011)

Speaking of poor service. I ordered a call from a bow hunting supply firm that I won't name. They got my money, but I got no acknowledgement or call. About a week later I called them to remind them that I had placed an order with them. Guess what? They shipped the call that day. Still no acknowledgement of order. Good point. With so many firms selling high quality calls, customer service makes ALL the difference in repeat orders.


----------

